# Finescale Passenger cars



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

I am considering purchasing some of the 1:32 scale Harriman coaches made by Finescale Locomotive Co. in the UK.

Finescale's owner is unable to provide me with the names of US customers due to his privacy policy, so that I might personally inspect Finescale's products or understand any potential issues.

Since I am contemplating purchasing 6+ cars at $1500 ea, I'd really like to see some of Finecale's products and understand any quality or delivery issues before I order.


If any of this forum's readers have experience with or own any Finescale products, I'd really appreciate a return message.

You are welcome to use my email address ([email protected]) if you don't wish to respond to this Forum publicly. 


Thanks


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

You seem to be putting this up lots of places. You must really be serious. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Purchasing six cars at $1500 apiece? Yep, I'd say he's serious! I also have absolutely NO trouble understanding his reasons (all 9000 of them) to not go into this blindly!


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought two cars - a baggage plus a combine in Daylight livery - 5 years ago, and have never regretted the purchase. Yes, they spend more time in a glass case than my cheaper cars, however, I have run them outdoors and behind live steam in long train consists without any trouble so far. The manufacturing standard is high and so is the level of detail as far as I can judge (far from being an expert in American passenger cars). One detail is delicate: the stirrup steps, just because they are (fine)scale - I prefer not to touch them at all.
I picked up my cars from Neil Rose at the German Sinsheim show, so I cannot report any delivery issues.

Michael


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

$9000....thats a little compact car.


----------

